# mk2 valve cover



## wholeass84 (Nov 9, 2009)

JI just bought a 89 golf 1.8 8v i need to change the valve cover gasket does any one happend to know the torque specs for the bolts one the valve cover


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

87 inch pounds. (About 7.25 foot pounds.) FR


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

just snug, not TIGHT..

unless the valve cover has already been overtorqued, and its warped, in witch case it will never seal again without being straightened, replaced, or have RTV used with the gasket..

you can use the mk3 valve cover studs, and one piece gasket as well..

i like using the mk3 valve cover as well, its much thicker sheet metal..


----------



## wholeass84 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thannks for the info i might try that if it doesnt reseal


----------

